# why has the quarry been labelled "LIMITED" for the last day and half?



## dabbler (Dec 18, 2017)

every reset has a "limited" tag underneath, but when I have entered it I don't get any more items than usual (if anything, i got less). are they planning to do away with it entirely?


----------



## tolisamarie (Dec 18, 2017)

I think the "Limited" tag appears when it's sparkly, meaning there are more silver and gold rocks for better chances to get more resources.


----------



## Vala (Dec 18, 2017)

I assumed it was to clarify that the resources available are limited to that 3 hour rotor.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 18, 2017)

I think you two are wrong. I believe it means that there is only a few items that you can get from the quarry.


----------



## dabbler (Dec 18, 2017)

tolisamarie said:


> I think the "Limited" tag appears when it's sparkly, meaning there are more silver and gold rocks for better chances to get more resources.



definitely not, it has been sparkly many times before having this tag


----------



## HHoney (Dec 18, 2017)

I decided to investigate ?for science? when the Quarry offered cute essence with the ?Limited? sparkles.

2 Gold, one silver, two rubies.

Reward: Some bells (+1,000) and 3 essence.

I?m happy with 3 essence, but I?m not impressed with ?Limited?.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 18, 2017)

HHoney said:


> I decided to investigate “for science” when the Quarry offered cute essence with the “Limited” sparkles.
> 
> 2 Gold, one silver, two rubies.
> 
> ...



I just tried the quarry with cute essence on 'limited' and got 6 essence. 
But yesterday when I tried it on 'limited' natural essence I only got 2. 

I believe it's just a new design aspect of the upgrade to remind you that the resources are limited and will change soon. Because I can;t tell any other difference.


----------



## noctibloom (Dec 18, 2017)

One difference I noticed was that the Candy Canes now also get the orange-y sparkle effect when they're up, so it may also be referring to that specifically. I'd not seen them with that before, despite having gone to Candy Cane quarries and seen multiple Candy Cane quarries before. 

Though, as many people say,it could just be a new design element. It would seem a bit silly for them to do, but still possible.


----------



## BunnyHunny (Dec 18, 2017)

I think it's just letting you know that that's the current reward and will change (when the 3 hours are up.) As in ?limited time only.?

So far it's always saying limited no matter what the reward is. I suppose it could also refer to the fact you can only go once per ?round? and only once free (with friend help)... so choose to go when the reward is the one you want.


----------



## likalaruku (Dec 19, 2017)

tolisamarie said:


> I think the "Limited" tag appears when it's sparkly, meaning there are more silver and gold rocks for better chances to get more resources.



I think so too. I get nothing but gold & silver nuggets when it says Limited.


----------



## noctibloom (Dec 19, 2017)

likalaruku said:


> I think so too. I get nothing but gold & silver nuggets when it says Limited.



Were you doing the Candy Cane Quarry? Because those are always only gold and silver, even without the sparkles. 
The others still have a chance of other ores/minerals even when they're sparkling.


----------

